
Campuses are places for open minds – not where debate is closed down - jseliger
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/apr/10/students-censorship-safe-places-platforming-free-speech?CMP=share_btn_tw
======
Yaa101
A few generations ago people were much more resilient and capable to handle
the real world and pain. Now with many more people on this globe where more
and more people need to downright fight to get their share it is rather unwise
to overprotect groups of people that might be our future leaders. We will have
a future generation that already tries to use political correctness as weapon,
this will lead to damning wars. We can only hope that the next generation will
react into correcting and balancing this current generation, because their
badass great grandparents are not anymore here to correct them.

